# Finally!!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

So, I’ve been wanting sot kayak for years, needed a new one for rivers anyway. Today, a Perception Pescador Pro 10 came home with me from REI. Got the registration and off to the Scioto I went!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Awsome! Ive been doing a ton of reading on kayaks lately. I see myself in one in the near future lol.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome! I have been wanting a SOT kayak lately. PS, our cars are twins. I love that color.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Yak! I have one myself. Let me know if you need any ideas on how to rig it. Ill shoot you some pics.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Govbarney said:


> Great Yak! I have one myself. Let me know if you need any ideas on how to rig it. Ill shoot you some pics.


Should be easy enough with the tracks in place. I already have a Scotty rod holder and I got the piece that fits into the tracks already. I generally only take 2 rods with 1 in holder and 1 in hands or drop it in front of me when I need to paddle.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats, Kyle! Happy for you, brother.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Congrats, Kyle! Happy for you, brother.


I need to get out with you and the other knucklheads.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure there will be a plan for Saturday or Sunday.
...should be PLENTY of water by then. Maybe we'll look at that little one down by the rodeo.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The Perception Pescador Pro 10 is so light it's almost cheating, "critter". Congratulations for your back and knees. --Tim


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Love the photo progression from car to water to first fish! Have fun!


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I want one also! Trying to sell my Perception Hook Angler 10.5 so I can upgrade to the Pescador Pro 10.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

EJVH3 said:


> I want one also! Trying to sell my Perception Hook Angler 10.5 so I can upgrade to the Pescador Pro 10.


Details. I have the same kayak as you. What makes you want the Pro 10 so badly?


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

TDD11 said:


> Details. I have the same kayak as you. What makes you want the Pro 10 so badly?


I am getting old (45) and too fat (250) to be able to get out of the sit in type of kayak that the Hook Angler 10.5 is. I am fine if I am with someone that can hold the kayak for me while I get out, but I struggle when I am alone. The sit on top kayak just seems like it will be easier for me to get in and out of. That is the only reason really. Otherwise I like it fine.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Makes sense, thanks! I can kind of see that. I like my kayak, although when I'm dressed for cold weather, especially with insulated boots my feet get uncomfortable. At the same time I like that my legs have more protection from the wind than a SOT. 

I do want a SOT to be able to get into more easily if I fall out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Pescador Pro is a breeze to get in and out of. Also, I'm not a big paddle leash guy, but it has a bungee cord one that is kind of cool. I like it for getting in and out. I just leash it up and forget about it. Easy peasy. It's a great kayak that won't break back loading and unloading.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a rumor of an over night trip this weekend. Me, Tucker, Daddy, Pasta, Neil and Stucky are putting in Saturday am and taking off Sunday evening. You know where.
You have now been officially invited.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> There's a rumor of an over night trip this weekend. Me, Tucker, Daddy, Pasta, Neil and Stucky are putting in Saturday am and taking off Sunday evening. You know where.
> You have now been officially invited.


Dang, thanks Andy. I got the kiddos this weekend. I'll be at the rodeo. I figure Neal, Daddy and Pasta will be there too. Do you know if Stucky is going to that? I saw that the date for that didn't work out for you.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, I think Stucky's planning on it. I'll be in Cancun. But pretty sure Hersch and Bo Crowder are coming in from Virginia. And of course all the usual suspects.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I finally broke down and got a Pescador Pro 10 today! Can't wait to I get it on the water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

EJVH3 said:


> I finally broke down and got a Pescador Pro 10 today! Can't wait to I get it on the water.


That's awesome! Let us know how you like it when you get it wet!!


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

congrats,great yak


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats , great yak

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> That's awesome! Let us know how you like it when you get it wet!!


Here is my first opinion. Took it out Monday evening. Let's start here...I am 5'11", 250lbs. 

The first thing I noticed is that a lot of water comes in the scupper holes without the plugs. Wasn't so bad after I put the plugs in. The next thing I noticed was that it was a lot more wobbly than the Sit In kayak that I was used to. I got over that after getting use to sitting so much higher. It did track well, just about the same as the Perception Hook Angler 10.5 sit in. The rod holes behind the seat are worthless because they are too open and not deep enough. I would never put my rods in there. Lastly, the 220cm paddle that I used in the sit in is not long enough for the Pescador Pro. I am going to have to get a 240-250cm paddle I think.

I did not have rod holders or a fish finder installed yet on my madden voyage, both of those will be a very nice addition.


----------

